# Finishing from the ground up



## kweinert (Sep 28, 2015)

I didn't put this in Charles' forum because I didn't really think it was applicable there.

My wife thinks that I need to make my turnings shinier so I've been looking at different ways to formulate a finish. I really like Waterlox and somewhere around here I have a 'recipe' for it. Since I can't find that I started searching for it again.

In the process of doing that I ran across this site:

http://www.fiddletree.com/reflections/on_varnish.htm

It's a violin maker that talks about how he produces a finish. Which can start with collecting the rosin from the pine trees and goes on from there.

I just thought it was an interesting discussion and thought I'd share it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

